# Portuguese lessons



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

I am determined to try and learn Portuguese. I have a holiday property near Albufeira and although I am not a full time resident I am happy to come over anytime to take a concentrated course. I have found CENTRO DE LÍNGUAS DE LAGOS are planning a course with 3 lessons a day 12-23 march. Not ideal for me but if its the only option I will take it.
Does anyone know of others I could contact?
Happy and Healthy 2018 to all


----------



## Weebobsgrampa (Apr 15, 2017)

CasaBranca said:


> I am determined to try and learn Portuguese. I have a holiday property near Albufeira and although I am not a full time resident I am happy to come over anytime to take a concentrated course. I have found CENTRO DE LÍNGUAS DE LAGOS are planning a course with 3 lessons a day 12-23 march. Not ideal for me but if its the only option I will take it.
> Does anyone know of others I could contact?
> Happy and Healthy 2018 to all


my wife and i are doing an introductory learning course at Glasgow Uni, why dont you look into that type of thing near where you are in the UK?


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

Weebobsgrampa said:


> my wife and i are doing an introductory learning course at Glasgow Uni, why dont you look into that type of thing near where you are in the UK?


Hi thanks for idea, however I have tried all local education centres within 20 mile radius of my UK home. I have found out CENTRO DE LÍNGUAS DE LAGOS is running a 2 week beginners course in March on which I have booked a place.


----------

